# Israeli Army (SFW)



## d1a1s1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, I just had to share these with you guys! 

Israeli Army


----------



## gomexz (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm booking my flight now


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 11, 2007)

LOTS of unsafe firearms handling going on there...even if they were unloaded they should not be doing what they are doing with their weapons.

However, it's true that there are lots of pretty Israeli women.  Now the fact that they are there in the army is kind of neat...and it's cool they let you take pictures of them.


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, some very attractive ladies.


----------



## d1a1s1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I didnt take the pics but I wish I had. Theres just SO much to like in a lot of these pictures. I would have a field day with an opportunity like this...book two seats gomexz!! 
As far as the unsafe practices witht he fire arms. You have to understand their guns are part of every aspect of their life, kind of like American women and their purses. I bet these women have far less accidents than our own marines.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 12, 2007)

i cannot see too much unsafe practice, except that gun pointing at the photographer.

if you live with your weapon, it is with you all of the time...

however, smoking kills!


----------



## JamesD (Sep 13, 2007)

A lot of the images look almost like training and publicity...

As for the firearms, remember that these are trained professionals.  Don't try this at home.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 14, 2007)

I think, I now decided which one I want to have ...


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Sep 14, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> LOTS of unsafe firearms handling going on there...even if they were unloaded they should not be doing what they are doing with their weapons.


 
I disagree, civilian weapons handling procedures (A.C.T.S & P.R.O.V.E. & 90 degrees, don't walk with a loaded firearm etc..etc..) really cannot and do not apply in a military situation, much like many of the rules for a firing range do not and cannot apply in hunting.  It's shocking, to a paper-puncher like myself, but it's true.


----------



## Vinnay (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a buddy visit there and met a soldier in a bar (had his rifle with him) and he actually let my buddy hold the gun and take pictures. He said the soldier was very chill! These girls with their Krav Maga would probably rip us all apart.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 15, 2007)

Vinnay said:


> These girls with their Krav Maga would probably rip us all apart.



rip apart our hearts probably


----------



## Phazan (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, what a great photographer! I'm definitely stopping by Isreal sometime.


----------



## Kipper (Sep 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i cannot see too much unsafe practice, except that gun pointing at the photographer.


 
Isn't this the normal way to organise a discount from a wedding photographer?


----------



## just x joey (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW! im going to have to join the israeli army now.


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, the one looks like shes about to smoke a doobie before she goes to kick ass and take names. 

screw the army.. they can have there bitches... we have american soldiers =)

(not affending anyone.. all humor)


----------

